# mouseover and keyboard issue with windows 7



## visualfx (Feb 3, 2016)

hello i have a problem with mouse and keyboard as follows.
the shift key when pressing jumps the webpage back, so ı cannot use it when typing a text as you see i write in small letters.
the mouse when over a page or a window  with scrolling option the site scrolls automatically to the right or to the bottom, so i cannot see the beginning or the left part of the page or the window and at last when open a dropdown menu like installing a game the dropdownmenu selects automaticallt the last entry in the menu, when i try to scroll to the first or using arrow keys it still jumps to the last option so it is not possible to select the first option.

sorry for my bad english not a native speaker learned a little bit in school. i hope i made myself understood.

thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## visualfx (Feb 3, 2016)

problem solved


----------

